# OT: "David Beckham will be bigger in the US than Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan"



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://sport.scotsman.com/football.cfm?id=959612007




> Becks 'bigger than Woods and Jordan'
> 
> DAVID BECKHAM will be bigger in the United States than Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan, Los Angeles Galaxy boss Alexi Lalas has predicted.
> 
> ...


My personal disdain for soccer is well documented and I won't comment further other than to say I'm not as convinced as Lalas apparently is that the interest is there. But who knows, maybe that's just me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And then they'll find out the USA doesn't care about soccer....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Incidentally, the "Los Angeles Galaxy," apparently, is a soccer team. A Google search confirmed that.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I only know who David Beckman is because he married Posh Spice and show up on the tabloids at the grocery checkout counter from time to time. What's this soccer stuff?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Incidentally, the "Los Angeles Galaxy," apparently, is a soccer team. A Google search confirmed that.


I appreciate that. Because I didn't previously know. I also presume that "MLS" stands for Major League Soccer based on the context of the article. 

If he's fortunate and well-marketed, David Beckham, in the United States, will be about as big as Greg Louganis. 

This is not a slight to his international appeal, which is as considerable as it is perplexing. But the bottom line is that after their kids turn 14, Americans don't give a feather about soccer. Nor will they ever. (Nor should they. :biggrin: )


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

By the way, this is Alexi Lalas:










I actually do remember him being a soccer player because of his red hair and funny facial hair. Never actually got around to watching him play though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> By the way, this is Alexi Lalas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. I had no idea who Alexi Lalas was. You know how you get a picture in your head when you hear a name and know little about the person? I had this picture of a slick, euro-dressing middle aged guy with silver hair, who looked like some kind of prototypical Bond villain.

My mental image was off by just a teeeeeeensy little bit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its not going to happen. You would think by now the media circus would be in full swing about Beckham's arrival. I mean it would take a ginormous advertising to get people interested in soccer. Beckham will get his fair share of talkshows, parties and maybe movie sightings but I doubt he will get bigger than Tiger talk less Michael Jordan


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

He will easily be the most popular soccer player, I mean even though he is definitely not the best he already is the most well known soccer player in America even before deciding to play here. But to put him next to Tiger Woods and Michael Jordan.... he isnt close.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Deng101 said:


> *He will easily be the most popular soccer player*, I mean even though he is definitely not the best he already is the most well known soccer player in America even before deciding to play here. But to put him next to Tiger Woods and Michael Jordan.... he isnt close.


Do you mean in the United States or in the world?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I actually like soccer, but that statement is colossally retarded.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

How many States actually have a professional soccer team? Good luck mister as far as being more popular than Wood and Jordan.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I was thinking of ordering this "Legends of Table Tennis" video and scouring it for potential international imports I could bring over for fame, fortune and stardom.

Table Tennis is generally thought of as just a kids game here in the States, but with the right exposure, marketing and an open mind, it could be HUGE.

Actually, that video is a little dated. Anyone got a line on who the international superstars of Table Tennis currently are?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He's going to have trouble gaining fame when most people will think the LA Galaxies are a WNBA team.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's funny. I had no idea who Alexi Lalas was. You know how you get a picture in your head when you hear a name and know little about the person? I had this picture of a slick, euro-dressing middle aged guy with silver hair, who looked like some kind of prototypical Bond villain.
> 
> My mental image was off by just a teeeeeeensy little bit.


You weren't quite as far off as that picture suggests. That was taken from his playing days - the only way I remember him (there was a big marketing push when the US hosted the world Cup in the 90s, and Lalas was the face of the team). 

This is "executive Alexi" today:










Not quite a bond villian. But not the uber-hippie he used to look like either. Regardless, his quote is laughably delusional. He evidently lives in a world where people care about "futbol". 99% of America does not reside there with him.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank god he's off the bloody continent (that is to say, Europe)

Is anyone gonna make a Louganis joke? (..yes, I watch Family Guy..I hadn't ever heard of him before ((or since)) that..)

Back to Beckham - whilst he is unbelievably popular (it seems.. I can't stand football personally), he's no Michael Jordan. Because, let's face it, MJ is simply the greatest sports personality of all time. (Or at least of recent time.. oldtimers, don't hurt me!)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's funny. I had no idea who Alexi Lalas was. You know how you get a picture in your head when you hear a name and know little about the person? I had this picture of a slick, euro-dressing middle aged guy with silver hair, who looked like some kind of prototypical Bond villain.
> 
> My mental image was off by just a teeeeeeensy little bit.


I know you hate soccer and all, but you honestly had no idea who Alexi Lalas is? Or is this just continuing the soccer is stupid joke?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Not quite a bond villian. But not the uber-hippie he used to look like either.


I wonder if he's ever done bong hits with Bill Walton in the back of an NBC van.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Truth said:


> I know you hate soccer and all, but you honestly had no idea who Alexi Lalas is? Or is this just continuing the soccer is stupid joke?


No, I had absolutely no idea who Alexi Lalis is. Now that I've seen the pictures of him I know I've seen him before, I guess.

And having read the article, I didn't actually need to do a Google search to confirm that the Galaxy is a soccer team, I got it in context, but before reading the article, if you had asked me the name of the MLS team in Los Angeles, I would have had no chance at guessing the right answer.

And as Meberek says, if you had asked me what sport the Los Angeles Galaxy play, I just might have ventured a guess of WNBA.

That is the honest truth.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

but the question remains, will Beckham be bigger than David Anderson?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

As much as I love soccer, and I do, I understand it takes a certain type of person to watch it. Those easily distracted or some who have never even seen a high-level soccer match would be dismissive of the sport in general. Just don't come at me with that low scoring crap. 

Anyways, Lalas is delusional. MJ and Tiger are arguably the two biggest sports stars of the past 20 years. People sorta know who Beckham is, but nothing of consequence will come from his arrival except creating some new fans of the MLS or soccer in general. However, in that same article, Lalas says that the MLS which is the football equivalent of Double A baseball is as good as the English Premiership which is the equivalent of an MLB All-Star League. Lalas just really loves the MLS even though the football is not nearly up to speed with int'l competitions or the Premiership.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

I am a huge Soccer fan but find Alexi "the Don King of MLS" Lalas' comments laughable. He knows it's bull****. It's just hype and Lalas is just doing his job. Beckham is easily the most famous athlete in the world, but he will never, nor will any other soccer player become bigger than Michael Jordan or Tiger Woods in the US....ever!

The Fire recently signed Cuathomoc(sp)Blanco. The most famous Mexican player.

Viva Section 8!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even in the world of soccer, I'd think guys like Ronaldinho and Ronaldo are just as popular as Beckham. They don't have the sexiness factor, but they have the flair in their games.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is another ditty I didn't know from a sport I don't follow (and which also apparently requires some degree of advanced attention span to bear watching it)













> Sir Don Bradman is by common consent the greatest batsman in the history of cricket,
> averaging 99.94 and is, by some statistical measures, the greatest sportsman ever.



Just picked up this nugget from Wikipedia. I had no idea.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I wonder if he's ever done bong hits with Bill Walton in the back of an NBC van.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> As much as I love soccer, and I do, I understand it takes a certain type of person to watch it. Those easily distracted or some who have never even seen a high-level soccer match would be dismissive of the sport in general.


Don't forget those who not only played it for years in their youth, have watched multiple high-level soccer matches, and yet still find it agonizingly boring. 



> Just don't come at me with that low scoring crap.


I think hockey sucks too, if it helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

HB said:


> Even in the world of soccer, I'd think guys like Ronaldinho and Ronaldo are just as popular as Beckham. They don't have the sexiness factor, but they have the flair in their games.


There are many better players than Beckham, but none are as recognizable or generate as much revenue as he. His sex appeal is the reason for sure. A gay dude in my office is all about Becks, but knows nothing about soccer. 

Beckham is still a very good player, but not even Becks can save the Galaxitives right now. They suck!

Peace!


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't follow soccer, but the idea of bringing in a superstar to jumpstart american interest in the sport has already been tried.

Pele is certainly an athlete that belongs in the Woods - Jordan -Gretski-Ali pantheon of athletes who transcended their sports. He made virtually no dent in the american public's interest in soccer playing for the New York Cosmos thirty years ago -- in spite of a splashy TV contract that was simultaneously signed.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> If he's fortunate and well-marketed, David Beckham, in the United States, will be about as big as Greg Louganis.


That's cold bro. Somewhere Mario Lopez is fuming at you.

So we have a soccer team in LA? That's great. The Ducks just won a flipping Stanley Cup and no one gave it a mention. To put it quite simply, *no one in LA cares*. 

If he's lucky, David Beckham can maybe crack the LA top five: 1) Paris 2) Britney 3) car chases 4) Kobe 5) marijuana/illegal immigration/etc.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Meh, I love soccer but I never liked Mr.Posh, even in his prime. Just like to add that's it's a shame that most Americans only know of Zinedine Zidane because of the headbutt in the world cup finals, cause in his prime, man was amazing. Definitley the best from his generation.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think Alexi was hitting the bong when he made those statements.... nothing to see here...


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Watch this. It's hilarious...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P842Tmi6lrc


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

McBulls said:


> I don't follow soccer, but the idea of bringing in a superstar to jumpstart american interest in the sport has already been tried.
> 
> Pele is certainly an athlete that belongs in the Woods - Jordan -Gretski-Ali pantheon of athletes who transcended their sports. He made virtually no dent in the american public's interest in soccer playing for the New York Cosmos thirty years ago -- in spite of a splashy TV contract that was simultaneously signed.


I read a book entitled "How Soccer Explains the World." It's quite interesting if like me, you don't know much about soccer. He explained that the US culture of resistance to soccer is just one subtle way we resist forces of globalization. The irony is that we have no problem forcing people from other countries to like what we do and influence them, but being this perceived superpower, people heavily invested in the predominant white middle-class, suburban home American culture, are likely to resist or even deny the influence of other countries on our own development.




superdave said:


> So we have a soccer team in LA? That's great. The Ducks just won a flipping Stanley Cup and no one gave it a mention. To put it quite simply, no one in LA cares.
> 
> If he's lucky, David Beckham can maybe crack the LA top five: 1) Paris 2) Britney 3) car chases 4) Kobe 5) marijuana/illegal immigration/etc.


Wow, I seriously did not know that the Ducks won a stanley cup. Good for them. Don't you just feel sorry for Disney's lack of return on their investment? Well I don't.

I think the difference between hockey and soccer is that no kid without rich parents can actually afford to play hockey (you can't play it all that spontaneously either) AND it's not full of scoring.

We actually have 2 teams in LA. LA Galaxy and Chivas America. FC Barcelona, the team with the most marketable player now, Ronaldinho, just played the largest international friendly at LA Coliseum against Chivas just last summer with over 90,000 attendees, about as much as the annual USC-UCLA showdowns. I would think that's a big deal to some people. 

But most of the soccer contingent here cares about either Mexican Primera Vision, Spanish La Liga, or the English Premiership. People's ties run deep because these teams represent their regions and even political views, not necessarily the individual players. For some, it's not all entirely about the game, but the context, it's symbolism, the crowds singing. The game's a helluva lot more interesting if you know the regions and histories behind these teams. 

I don't think anyone besides kids and women who don't know anything about soccer would care about Becks. It would be intriguing to see him for about one match, but that's about it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://sport.scotsman.com/football.cfm?id=959612007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beckham will not be as big as Jordan in this country its just not possible. But Becks will put the MLS on the map, he will do what Jordan did for Basketball with Soccer but in terms of popularity not as big as Jordan in the US but worldwide hes right there with MJ. 

I love the MLS and this is nothing but good news for the sport.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I read a book entitled "How Soccer Explains the World." It's quite interesting if like me, you don't know much about soccer. He explained that the US culture of resistance to soccer is just one subtle way we resist forces of globalization. The irony is that we have no problem forcing people from other countries to like what we do and influence them, but being this perceived superpower, people heavily invested in the predominant white middle-class, suburban home American culture, are likely to resist or even deny the influence of other countries on our own development.


Wow. That sounds like a really stupid book. 

But as a white, middle-class, suburban American, I'm probably incapable of realizing that my boredom with watching soccer actually stems from a deep seeded fear of the invasion of international culture. Admittedly though, I do fear the impact that international soccer cultures like Ireland, England, France and Germany could have on my sheltered existence, what with their whiteness, meat and potatoe eating, beer drinking and all. Its a good thing we kept those guys out of America. Imagine the impact they could have had on our religion, government, approach to higher eduction, and legal system! Its enough to make one shudder. 

I guess thats why America is devoid of ethnic diversity in the way we dress, eat, pray, and speak too? 

We need to keep refusing to host the World Cup and persist with our refusal to participate in international and local soccer events so as to preserve White America's status quo stranglehold over the world. 

And for what its worth, I don't know a single black guy who gives a crap about soccer. I wonder why that is? Maybe my darker-complexioned compadres are just oblivious to the fact that they've been brainwashed to feel this way by the likes of me and my kind.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

As a God Fearin', machine gun totin 'Merican, I personally vow to pump David Beckham and Andrew Bogut full of hot lead and burn copies of their forthcoming co-authored book, "How to Avoid the Pitfalls of American Culture While Boinking a Spice Girl".


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

European soccer (hell, some American games too) have freakin awesome fans at the games. I like how they start their own chants instead of being prompted by the announcer (Posey suck was just about the only chant not started by the announcer this season). I think just from a fan experience it doesn't have this whole sterilized feel to it. If you get up and start making noise at an NBA game there's a decent chance someone behind you will tell you to shut up.

Also one reason I think it's not popular in the US is because the US is already satured with other sports. Look at basketball in Europe. It's popular to different extents in most countries but not in England. Why? In England Rugby and Cricket are right behind soccer and they're not very popular in other parts of Europe.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Snake said:


> European soccer (hell, some American games too) have freakin awesome fans at the games. I like how they start their own chants instead of being prompted by the announcer (Posey suck was just about the only chant not started by the announcer this season). I think just from a fan experience it doesn't have this whole sterilized feel to it. If you get up and start making noise at an NBA game there's a decent chance someone behind you will tell you to shut up.


I can only hope that American sports fans one day come to their senses and reach the heights of sophistication that soccer fans are known for worldwide. :clap2:


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Bobby: Why do hate what you don't understand.

Hank: Bobby, I don't hate Europeans.

Bobby: I meant soccer.

Hank: Oh yeah...I hate soccer.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

MikeDC said:


> I can only hope that American sports fans one day come to their senses and reach the heights of sophistication that soccer fans are known for worldwide. :clap2:


I'm glad we can agree on something.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> And for what its worth, I don't know a single black guy who gives a crap about soccer.



Really? I know bunches.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> As a God Fearin', machine gun totin 'Merican, I personally vow to pump David Beckham and Andrew Bogut full of hot lead and burn copies of their forthcoming co-authored book, "How to Avoid the Pitfalls of American Culture While Boinking a Spice Girl".



:lol:


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I think the general ignorance about soccer in America can be equated to the general ignorance about baseball in Europe. Once you understand these games, you learn how to appreciate their subtleties and the incredible amount of skills they demand. If you look at it from an outsider's perspective, they appear boring.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Really? I know bunches.


Evidently you and I don't have the exact same friends. :biggrin:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Evidently you and I don't have the exact same friends. :biggrin:


Haha, could be. I just happened to fall into a soccer crowd in college, which probably skews things a bit.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Haha, could be. I just happened to fall into a soccer crowd in college, which probably skews things a bit.


I understand a lot of people "experiment" that way when they are in college and feeling a little bit of freedom for the first time.

Its usually just a phase.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I like soccer, of course, being Brazilian.

American soccer, on the other hand, is coma inducing. The MLS is run by buffoons. There's no excitement in the game. Even the players play with some sense of indifference. It's like they know the MLS is a little league. They're just here to get paid. The competition is still a joke, even if it is getting better.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Haha, could be. I just happened to fall into a soccer crowd in college, which probably skews things a bit.


Conversely, my experience is probably skewed as well. I don't really know very many people who give a hoot about soccer or played it in organized competition beyond 8th grade or so. If I did, my opinion may very well be different. Same goes for my loathing of hockey (though I love watching lacrosse, and I don't know anyone who likes or played it, so perhaps it is the boredom after all).

I know a few soccer junkies, but not many. And contary to the suggestions of the "Soccer Explains The World" book summary I was commenting on, they are all white, upper-middle class, suburban Americans with very little fear that their love of soccer will infect their non-globalized cultural identity.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Conversely, my experience is probably skewed as well. I don't really know very many people who give a hoot about soccer or played it in organized competition beyond 8th grade or so. If I did, my opinion may very well be different. Same goes for my loathing of hockey (though I love watching lacrosse, and I don't know anyone who likes or played it, so perhaps it is the boredom after all).
> 
> I know a few soccer junkies, but not many. And contary to the suggestions of the "Soccer Explains The World" book summary I was commenting on, they are all white, upper-middle class, suburban Americans with very little fear that their love of soccer will infect their non-globalized cultural identity.


I'm with you on the hockey front, but I think that's largely because the post-Roenick Belfour, et al Blackhawks have been beyond miserable. I never really developed an interest (past NHL '93 on Sega, baby!).


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Pay Ton said:


> I like soccer, of course, being Brazilian.
> 
> American soccer, on the other hand, is coma inducing. The MLS is run by buffoons. There's no excitement in the game. Even the players play with some sense of indifference. It's like they know the MLS is a little league. They're just here to get paid. The competition is still a joke, even if it is getting better.


It just seems like the players don't care because the quality of the players, teams, and league is not very good.



Ron Cey said:


> I know a few soccer junkies, but not many. And contary to the suggestions of the "Soccer Explains The World" book summary I was commenting on, they are all white, upper-middle class, suburban Americans with very little fear that their love of soccer will infect their non-globalized cultural identity.


It's odd how Americans think of American soccer as soccer moms and little kids, and European and South American soccer as hooligans and soccer riots.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Also how do people think Beckham will be in MLS? Frankly I see him dominating it. He's not as good as he used to be but he's not washed up either, the league is poor enough for him to dominate.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Snake said:


> It's odd how Americans think of American soccer as soccer moms and little kids, and European and South American soccer as hooligans and soccer riots.


I don't follow soccer in America closely enough to have any idea what the appropriate generality is. I'm just saying that the book 6th Hurdle referenced says that Americans resist soccer because they fear it will *******ize their white, middle-class, suburban cultural identity through "globalization" - yet the only people *I know *that really give a crap about soccer and advocate it are white, middle-class, suburbanites (none of which are women or children by the way).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hockey's not telegenic at all. I used to be a hockey season ticket holder, and hockey is many more orders of magnitude fun to watch in person. In person, you get a great feeling of just how fast everyone is going and how strong and agile you've got to be to do it. I can't really imagine soccer is, given that you've got a much bigger field and much slower speeds involved.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well he got a four page thread here on a board of soccer illiterates. And the media are covering the story. Beckham is still good. He's a huge reason why Real Madrid won La Liga this year in dramatic fashion. Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were at the game.

It's funny but soccer/football is catching on in a lot of unexpected areas in this country. I'm constantly hearing about basketball players and rappers who watch soccer games. Kobe is on vacation watching Barcelona practice. Jay-Z wants to buy an english footballing team.

I think soccer in america is the next big thing. It could fill the niche that Hockey abandoned in the mid-90's. Except unlike Hockey, it's a lot of fun to watch on TV.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Hockey's not telegenic at all. I used to be a hockey season ticket holder, and hockey is many more orders of magnitude fun to watch in person. In person, you get a great feeling of just how fast everyone is going and how strong and agile you've got to be to do it. I can't really imagine soccer is, given that you've got a much bigger field and much slower speeds involved.



Soccer really isn't slow. It's continuous motion end to end for 90 minutes. You should watch some games. The stuff they can do with the ball is insane.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oZ3flSJxulI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oZ3flSJxulI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

It's as good as And1.

Basketball is the only other sport that is even close in terms of creativity on the field. And I think even it pales in comparison. I think soccer is the most natural sport to enjoy if you like basketball.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> It's funny but soccer/football is catching on in a lot of unexpected areas in this country. I'm constantly hearing about basketball players and rappers who watch soccer games. Kobe is on vacation watching Barcelona practice. Jay-Z wants to buy an english footballing team.


A weird one I remember was Spike Lee was going to put Thierry Henry in a small role in Inside Man but it had to get cut. Actually now that I think about it I remember on the DVD on the behind the scenes stuff Spike Lee was wearing a bunch of different of different soccer jerseys. I remember that because one of them was a Francesco Toldo jersy. WTF? Who wears a Toldo jersey.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Well he got a four page thread here on a board of soccer illiterates. And the media are covering the story. Beckham is still good. He's a huge reason why Real Madrid won La Liga this year in dramatic fashion. Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were at the game.
> 
> It's funny but soccer/football is catching on in a lot of unexpected areas in this country. I'm constantly hearing about basketball players and rappers who watch soccer games. Kobe is on vacation watching Barcelona practice. Jay-Z wants to buy an english footballing team.
> 
> I think soccer in america is the next big thing. It could fill the niche that Hockey abandoned in the mid-90's. Except unlike Hockey, it's a lot of fun to watch on TV.


Quite frankly i think its just a fad here in the states. Soccer/football has been tried here before multiple times to be the next past-time sport for America and each time it has failed. Kobe was raised in Europe so he probably has a lingering connection with the soccer culture from his past, and Jay-Z is just a millionaire trying to invest to make even more money. 

All the big names play in europe, and the only reason why Beckham came here is for the money and publicity because he knows his on the downslope of his career. Its like a former NBA player playing in the Euro league, or even worst playing in somewhere like Australia.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snake said:


> A weird one I remember was Spike Lee was going to put Thierry Henry in a small role in Inside Man but it had to get cut. Actually now that I think about it I remember on the DVD on the behind the scenes stuff Spike Lee was wearing a bunch of different of different soccer jerseys. I remember that because one of them was a Francesco Toldo jersy. WTF? Who wears a Toldo jersey.



It seems like a lot of african american entertainers and sports figures are into it. Tiger Woods goes to games in Europe. I've heard Lil Wayne talk about soccer games overseas. Ice Cube. I bet also that given the international players in the NBA, that that is part of why a lot of basketball players are becoming fans.

And then lots of hollywood stars and starlets are into it, because they travel so much and live in so many diffrent places all over the world, it's hard not to bump into.

The Beckhams are well connected in hollywood, so if nothing else you can go to Galaxy games and probably star gaze like you would if you went to a Laker game.

As for how good Beckham is at this stage of his career--he is on the downside, but he's still really good. People counted him out this year, and he basically won back his spot on the english national team, despite the coach hating him. And then did the same on Real Madrid. Real Madrid went from "he's never going to play for the first team again" to "he saved our season, I've never coached a finer player".

He's still got it. And his free kicks are always going to be a treat.

If he wanted to he could stay in europe right now. Real Madrid want him to stay. And there's more than a few english clubs who have given him offers. But the time is right for him to come to america, raise his kid, and try and help the game grow here. Which if he does, is a helluva an achievement.

Now if the MLS can just get Henry and Ronaldinho.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Wow. That sounds like a really stupid book.
> 
> But as a white, middle-class, suburban American, I'm probably incapable of realizing that my boredom with watching soccer actually stems from a deep seeded fear of the invasion of international culture. Admittedly though, I do fear the impact that international soccer cultures like Ireland, England, France and Germany could have on my sheltered existence, what with their whiteness, meat and potatoe eating, beer drinking and all. Its a good thing we kept those guys out of America. Imagine the impact they could have had on our religion, government, approach to higher eduction, and legal system! Its enough to make one shudder.
> 
> ...


Oh Cey, I can see your broad stripes and bright stars in this perilous fight. I didn't mean to bring out the gun-totin', blood-lovin' part of you, Ron. 

I was referring more to this general macro-scale resistance against globalization, than white people in America being resistant to different cultures. 



Ron Cey said:


> I don't follow soccer in America closely enough to have any idea what the appropriate generality is. I'm just saying that the book 6th Hurdle referenced says that Americans resist soccer because they fear it will *******ize their white, middle-class, suburban cultural identity through "globalization" - yet the only people I know that really give a crap about soccer and advocate it are white, middle-class, suburbanites (none of which are women or children by the way).


FWIW, the guy spends a really good portion of his book telling us that the white middle-class LIBERAL bourgeosie are the other group other than Latin Americans that are heavily invested in soccer. With that in mind, I was not trying to say that white people hate other cultures.

What I was trying to say was that, the pervading, dominant American culture is resistant to the game. There's a wide tapestry of things that influence "American culture" (which inevitably goes unmentioned in most high school history classes), but I was calling out the most visible, dominant, and influential strand in this country --- the white middle-class suburb. Perhaps it's unfair to isolate one group, but I think there is definitely this perception of uniqueness, newness, my-way-or-the-highway, attitude within a good chunk of Americans that makes them resist a game that rest of the world plays.


----------



## Baklash (Jun 17, 2007)

He may dominate soccer just as much as Woods and Jordan did with their sports, but he will be nowhere close the phenomenom as the two were/are.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It's as good as And1.



You should try this sandwich. Its as good as liver.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Baklash said:


> He may dominate soccer just as much as Woods and Jordan did with their sports, but he will be nowhere close the phenomenom as the two were/are.


That is where the perception of Beckham is entirely false. He is a good and sometimes even great soccer player, but he is noway near the greatest like Jordan or Woods in their respective sports. Ask any soccer fanatic and they will tell you that Beckham doesn't even come close to being one of the greats that played the game. He is a good player that was the most marketable soccer player in his generation which lead people to believe that he is better than he actually is. Which isn't entirely his fault.. but with that fact alone he shouldn't even be mentioned amoungst greats like Jordan and Woods.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't know why people think soccer is boring. Yeah some of the games are boring, you can say that for any sport. Man there was a UEFA Cup final a few years back between Liverpool and Alaves that finished 5-4 in OT, or the Liverpool-Milan Champions League final last year. That's as exciting as sports get.



kulaz3000 said:


> That is where the perception of Beckham is entirely false. He is a good and sometimes even great soccer player, but he is noway near the greatest like Jordan or Woods in their respective sports. Ask any soccer fanatic and they will tell you that Beckham doesn't even come close to being one of the greats that played the game. He is a good player that was the most marketable soccer player in his generation which lead people to believe that he is better than he actually is. Which isn't entirely his fault.. but with that fact alone he shouldn't even be mentioned amoungst greats like Jordan and Woods.


Zidane was the best from Beckhams generation. To bad he's over the hill now, cause he'd kick some serious *** in MLS.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Oh Cey, I can see your broad stripes and bright stars in this perilous fight. I didn't mean to bring out the gun-totin', blood-lovin' part of you, Ron.
> 
> I was referring more to this general macro-scale resistance against globalization, than white people in America being resistant to different cultures.
> 
> ...


Maybe so, maybe not. But its an overgeneralization of the author (as you described it, clearly I've not read the book) that bears no relationship to my reality. Frankly, what it sounds like to me is a guy who perceives himself as an intellectual, who loves soccer, doesn't understand why other people don't, and made up an absurd psuedo-intellectual reason to explain it instead of the obvious one - In America, people aren't tied to the history of that game, don't have the learned appreciation of its nuances, already have plenty of other sports that they understand and like, and as a consequence simply aren't interested in the new, low-scoring sport that they find boring as a result of the foregoing factors. This has the dual impact of degrading those who disagree with him while propping himself up as a white American who is able to overcome these flaws through the power of his self-perceived considerable will and intellect. 

In short, he's full of ****.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were at the game.


Well, that settles it then. As soon as I am freed of debilitating engrams, detoxified and $20,000 into the process of becoming a "clear" I will finally understand and accept soccer.


Of course, I will also have come to accept that the Earth was settled by millions of alien beings sent here by Xenu, Lord of the Galactic Confederation, whose souls inhabit us and influence our behavior.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Rather impossible. I love real football (not the tedious American version) but Jordan was out of this world in terms of popularity. Beckham's skill at football never came close to Jordan's skill at basketball either. Same with Woods... I guess. Never watch it to be honest.


It'll be interesting to see what Becks does for "sawker" in the US and North American in general though. Pele, arguably the best player ever, played in the States too and interest soon died down to a trickle after he retired. Of course, I wasn't alive back then but that's what I assume lol. Regardless, I don't think sawker will ever replace American football, baseball or basketball in the US or hockey in Canada but I guess that's stating the obvious.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> It's as good as And1.


I understand that you were trying to give it a context by comparing it to an American "sport", but I'd say that borders insulting.

It's worlds better than And 1. And more entertaining.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lf9xe87wyWg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lf9xe87wyWg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

laso said:


> I think the general ignorance about soccer in America can be equated to the general ignorance about baseball in Europe. Once you understand these games, you learn how to appreciate their subtleties and the incredible amount of skills they demand. If you look at it from an outsider's perspective, they appear boring.


100% right on. 

I dont understand the hate for Soccer sometimes, I dont understand why the media and sports writers go out of their way to bash the sport and I just dont know why fans view the sport as a sport for sissies. God bless these guys from the MLS a good percentage of these guys are making less then someone would make working at a McDonalds for gods sake. 

The MLS is not a terrible league, they are a very competitive league that just cant afford to have the talent that teams in England, Spain and Italy have. The MLS has held its own against some of the "uber" teams from Europe, heck even DC United one of the best teams in the MLS blew Celtic (one of the worlds better teams) out a few years ago.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

CanadianBull said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Becks does for "sawker" in the US and North American in general though. Pele, arguably the best player ever, played in the States too and interest soon died down to a trickle after he retired. Of course, I wasn't alive back then but that's what I assume lol. Regardless, I don't think sawker will ever replace American football, baseball or basketball in the US or hockey in Canada but I guess that's stating the obvious.


Well here is the thing about Pele's (along with a few other superstars who came over from Europe at the time) tour of America, back then the NASL was a total mess financially there where only 2 teams that took advantage of the no salary cap and signed up big name stars while the smaller market teams could not afford to follow. 

The league crumbled even though NY's team consistently had 60,000 + fans show up to see them, the league expanded way to fast not enough money was being shared and attendance outside of NY was 2x as bad as it is for the MLS today! Not to mention that they actually spray painted dirt green to make it look like Grass!!

That being said the MLS is ten times better then NASL ever was and the level of play has been getting better and better, the US National Team by far is the best team north of Argentina and Brazil and now the signing of a major superstar is only going to elevate the league.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> I can only hope that American sports fans one day come to their senses and reach the heights of sophistication that soccer fans are known for worldwide. :clap2:


NBA Basketball is really pretty bad to see live - if they stopped this stupid chant **** and the ridiculous half time shows and ****ing dancers coming out during timeouts it would be more bearable.

Football (or soccer) fans > NBA fans in terms of noise and general passion. On average. In the big leagues.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

One thing is for certain, the soccer entertainment sure is more enjoyable than in the NBA...

.. im very jealous. A MUST WATCH.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2r5H5QlKlo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2r5H5QlKlo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think soccer in america is the next big thing. It could fill the niche that Hockey abandoned in the mid-90's. Except unlike Hockey, it's a lot of fun to watch on TV.


You know they said this back in the 80s, right?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

He's already sold over 250,000 newly revamped LA Galaxy jerseys at 80 bucks a pop and he hasn't played yet. 

Adidas has already done its viral marketing piece with Reggie Bush. Anyone see futbol vs. football? It's probably on youtube.

Media day is attracting over 500 media from around the world. This was the biggest thing they were talking about on Spanish-speaking television, at least on Univision.

Yesterday when I was at UCLA, people were lined up to see players from Chelsea. Chelsea is a popular English team and the team that Beckham will make his debut against. The people lined up to see him were Korean, Chinese, European guys who had their Samsung Mobile jerseys on, Latino, black, yeah pretty much everyone. And this is the 3rd day they were there.

I know what happened with Pele and all those other greats last time, but soccer with Beckham can do a bit better than last time because it's got a few things going: 

1) immigration. Even if the loudmouth Jim Romes of the world shout all they want, there's still people coming in and bringing the game with them who don't know who HE is and probably don't care. 

2) internet --- you can actually watch games online, even if were not "blessed" with the pleasure of watching MLS. 

3) Becks is a good-looking English-speaking white guy who has a wife with a personality of her own --- thats a lot of personality that and Hollywood women like. A Ronaldinho or a Pele are way better, but Becks can appeal to part of the demographic here. 

4) For those more technically minded and wanting to see the "real, high-class" football played, Becks is actually still in his prime, just helping the richest football club in the world, Real Madrid, win its league, so it'll be interesting to see how he does here. 

I don't think the "true Americans" are picking up a "footie" anytime soon particularly because they want to show how much they "hate soccer." 

The guy himself in the actual game seems to start off slow anywhere he goes and he's been hated as much as he's been loved, but he seems to win the hearts and minds of people at the end.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont understand why the media and sports writers go out of their way to bash the sport


Elitism.

It's like the iPod...if everyone likes something like that, theres always a hardcore group who'll swear that the alternatives are superior in umpteen different ways.

For soccer, they're called "americans". Its a shame, America is home to many truly world class athletes and could dominate the sport if it were as popular and had the same backing as the other 'American' aports.

If Europeans can play basketball with Americas best, America should be able to play soccer with the Worlds best.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

GB said:


> Elitism.
> 
> It's like the iPod...if everyone likes something like that, theres always a hardcore group who'll swear that the alternatives are superior in umpteen different ways.
> 
> ...


Well the American national team isnt too bad, its the league that is in shambles


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Headfake98 said:


> NBA Basketball is really pretty bad to see live - if they stopped this stupid chant **** and the ridiculous half time shows and ****ing dancers coming out during timeouts it would be more bearable.


Thumbs up.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

*Luol Deng: World's Biggest Gooner*

http://www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNav=&article=411448

Amongst the 60,023 enjoying the very first competitive match at Emirates Stadium on Saturday was the giant figure of Luol Deng.

The 6’ 9”, 21 year-old was as excited as every other Gunners fan to witness Emirates Stadium’s debut fixture, though it must have felt strange to be one of the thousands cheering on his heroes, when he’s far more used to being the centre of many thousands of fans’ attention himself.

Luol has just finished a very successful second season playing basketball in the NBA with Chicago Bulls, following a brilliant first year, when he was voted one of the five best rookies in the league. He made great strides in his second term, averaging 14.3 points, 6.6 rebounds and 1.9 assists which was third, second and fourth respectively on the Bulls squad, proving that he’s a great all-rounder, and the Chicago Bulls are now threatening to become a force in the NBA once again, following some difficult years in the shadow of the great team led by the one and only Michael Jordan in the 1980s and 1990s.

So why is this talented young basketball star an Arsenal fan? Well, he was born in the marvellously named Wow, in Sudan, East Africa and is a member of the famous Dinka tribe who inhabit the south of that country. As a six year-old Luol fled the civil war in Sudan with his family to Egypt and four years later the Dengs settled in South Norwood, London and it was whilst growing up in south London that he developed his passion for Arsenal Football Club: “I’ve always been a huge Arsenal fan,” confirms Luol. “My first heroes were people like Tony Adams and Ian Wright.

“I never got the chance to watch Arsenal at Highbury when I was growing up in London but always watched them on TV and I was mad about them and still am,” says Luol, who admits he’s always Thierry Henry when playing on FIFA 2005. “I still manage to watch the team in the States, through channels like Fox Sports. I try to watch every Arsenal game I can that’s on TV. I follow the Premier League really closely. When my brothers come over we watch the games together, but a lot of the time I watch games on my own — there still aren’t many people in the States who are really interested in ‘soccer’.”

Luol spent six years in London before accepting a scholarship at Blair Academy in New Jersey, before going to Duke University from where he was ‘drafted’ by the Chicago Bulls in 2004. Luol — who still calls London ‘home’ — is obviously making a huge success of his career in the NBA, but admits he had dreams of starring in another sport as a youngster:

“I always wanted to play in the Premier League for Arsenal when I was young,” says Luol, who as you can see from our pictures, has good ball control for such a big man. “I just used to fool around with basketball to be honest, but then I realised that with my height and size that perhaps basketball was going to be a better bet.

“I played football at my secondary school and for a few clubs. I changed position a lot, because I was always big managers used to try and play me in defence, but that wasn’t really my best position because I wasn’t a good defender,” he smiles. “When I moved into midfield I was better. Central midfield, kind of like Patrick Vieira. And I liked to play up front when I got the chance, basically because I really wanted to celebrate scoring goals! I even played in a team with one of Ian Wright’s sons in south London for a while, I think it was Bradley [Wright-Phillips who now plays for Southampton].”

Luol visited the Arsenal Training Centre last season, where he chatted to many of the players including Thierry Henry, who is a huge basketball fan and a good friend of two of the NBA’s biggest stars, Tony Parker and Steve Nash. Philippe Senderos is also very keen on the game, not surprising really when you consider Philippe’s brother Julien plays the game professionally. Philippe even invited Luol to Emirates Stadium a few days before the Villa game to give him a tour of the new facilities: “That was really nice of him,” says Luol. “Philippe’s a really good guy who knows a lot about basketball. It was quite weird watching him and a few of the other players I got to meet last year playing in the World Cup. I really enjoyed watching the World Cup, but as an England fan was disappointed with the way they played. I also look out for the African teams because of my roots too. Even in the States the World Cup is pretty big, because there are so many people who have family from South America, European and African countries for example, so lots of people can follow a team.”

And what did Luol think about his first experience watching Arsenal live on Saturday?

“It was really exciting for me,” he smiles. “I never got to go to Highbury, so this was my first time and for it to be a historic match like that was great.

“I thought the atmosphere in the stadium was really good, particularly in the second-half when we were chasing the game. The roof seems to hold the noise in.

“It looked like we weren’t going to do it even though we had so much of the play,” he continues. “After Villa got their goal they had a pretty good game plan to be honest but it was just brilliant for Gilberto to get that equaliser. It was so good for all the fans and the Club that we didn’t lose that first game. A win would have been better — maybe our next game there — but it’s a long season and I still think we can do well.

“I love to watch this team, they play such good football. And they are such a young team. I thought the kid Theo Walcott did really well when he came on. He looked good.”

Luol headed back to the States the day after the Aston Villa game, but “would love to get back to Emirates soon”. In the meantime, he turns his attentions to making his third season with the Bulls as successful as the previous two:

“We had a really good season last year,” says Luol. “We reached the play-offs again and only lost to the team [Miami Heat] who went on to be NBA champions. Now we’ve signed Ben Wallace who is one of the best players in the NBA defensively, he will really help our team.

“I just have to keep learning and working hard now.”

If you’re interested in reading more about Arsenal’s biggest fan in the NBA, go to NBA.com/bulls.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

GB said:


> Elitism.
> 
> It's like the iPod...if everyone likes something like that, theres always a hardcore group who'll swear that the alternatives are superior in umpteen different ways.
> 
> ...


Your 100% correct and this will slowly change with the explosion of multi ethnic population. There is no doubt in my mind that the US has the greatest athletes in the world and if the media and fans got behind Soccer in the US the MLS would be what the NBA is to basketball *THE LEAGUE*.

The MLS has made great strides from when it first began 10+ years ago, the quality of the players and games have improved, now all we have to do is keep the very best players here.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HB said:


> Well the American national team isnt too bad, its the league that is in shambles


I'm not sure what you mean by shambles.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I meant its not very entertaining. It doesnt keep the interest, well at least not mine. Quite frankly the quality sucks as compared to other leagues


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Truth said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by shambles.


Yeah I dont know either, I'm guessing that the financial side of the league is in shambles with a salary structure that nobody understands or how we keep losing our best talent but other then that; new franchises, soccer specific stadiums, David Beckham, Blanco, Angel etc, it seems to me that the league is making strides in the right direction.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Your 100% correct and this will slowly change with the explosion of multi ethnic population. There is no doubt in my mind that the US has the greatest athletes in the world and if the media and fans got behind Soccer in the US the MLS would be what the NBA is to basketball *THE LEAGUE*.
> 
> The MLS has made great strides from when it first began 10+ years ago, the quality of the players and games have improved, now all we have to do is keep the very best players here.


One of the biggest developments in MLS is the construction of smaller soccer devoted stadiums. I believe 7 of the 13 teams now have "soccer only" stadiums. Last night the Fire packed in 20,000+ to Toyota Park for a nationally televised game, despite the team's dismal performance on the pitch recently.

I can't imagine if the Fire had been able to pull off the Zidane signing in conjunction with the Galaxy Beckham signing. The good news for MLS fans is the Beckham signing is beginning to pay for itself, so hopefully more teams will follow LAs example.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah I dont know either, I'm guessing that the financial side of the league is in shambles with a salary structure that nobody understands or how we keep losing our best talent but other then that; new franchises, soccer specific stadiums, David Beckham, Blanco, Angel etc, it seems to me that the league is making strides in the right direction.


A lot of MLS fans don't necessarily view losing the top young talent to overseas clubs as a negative; they will hopefully develop in the midst of elite play and elite coaching, make a name for themselves, and someday return.

And now the Adu to Celtic rumors are swirling with his performance in the U-20 world cup.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HB said:


> I meant its not very entertaining. It doesnt keep the interest, well at least not mine. Quite frankly the quality sucks as compared to other leagues


blah blah blah

The quality of the MLS is improving, but I know it's much cooler to root for Chelsea or Manchester than for the Red Bulls or the Dynamo.

Right now the Dynamo are playing brilliant soccer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Truth said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> The quality of the MLS is improving, but I know it's much cooler to root for Chelsea or Manchester than for the Red Bulls or the Dynamo.
> 
> Right now the Dynamo are playing brilliant soccer.


Its improving no doubt, but baby steps can only go so far. Watch a Chelsea or Man U game and then compare the quality to that of the MLS, and maybe just maybe you might get an inkling why people might be rooting for those teams as compared to the Red Bulls and Dynamos of the MLS


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Truth said:


> A lot of MLS fans don't necessarily view losing the top young talent to overseas clubs as a negative; they will hopefully develop in the midst of elite play and elite coaching, make a name for themselves, and someday return.
> 
> And now the Adu to Celtic rumors are swirling with his performance in the U-20 world cup.


Yeah I think the average soccer fan doesnt have that much of a problem with top US talent leaving the MLS for Euro Clubs, I do. I think it only hurts the MLS and US soccer, I dont agree with the arguement that US players who play overseas come back as better players and make US soccer as a whole better, the U-20 WC is an example of that these kids have 0 European training and are doing just fine in the World Cup. I dont see how Adu going to Celtic will make him a better player because the Scottish league is worse then the MLS, there are only 2 legit teams in the SPL and Celtic is one of them. 

If the top teams keep leaving our leagues then there is 0 chance of Soccer in America ever growing into a major sport, guys got to remember that the World Cup is once every 4 years while Club and League play is EVERY SINGLE YEAR. How would you like to see your favorite Cub or Sox playere leave your team everysingle season?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HB said:


> Its improving no doubt, but baby steps can only go so far. Watch a Chelsea or Man U game and then compare the quality to that of the MLS, and maybe just maybe you might get an inkling why people might be rooting for those teams as compared to the Red Bulls and Dynamos of the MLS


I'm not saying you shouldn't watch them or root for them. I just think the constant MLS bashing gets _really_ old.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Truth said:


> I'm not saying you shouldn't watch them or root for them. I just think the constant MLS bashing gets _really_ old.


Well I think we can both agree that they are definitely making strides in the right direction. Hopefully they can bring in more world class players. A player like Zidane could do wonders for the league


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah I think the average soccer fan doesnt have that much of a problem with top US talent leaving the MLS for Euro Clubs, I do. I think it only hurts the MLS and US soccer, I dont agree with the arguement that US players who play overseas come back as better players and make US soccer as a whole better, the U-20 WC is an example of that these kids have 0 European training and are doing just fine in the World Cup. I dont see how Adu going to Celtic will make him a better player because the Scottish league is worse then the MLS, there are only 2 legit teams in the SPL and Celtic is one of them.
> 
> If the top teams keep leaving our leagues then there is 0 chance of Soccer in America ever growing into a major sport, guys got to remember that the World Cup is once every 4 years while Club and League play is EVERY SINGLE YEAR. How would you like to see your favorite Cub or Sox playere leave your team everysingle season?


I absolutely agree with you that Adu shouldn't go to Celtic. 

And I don't necessarily disagree with your view on players leaving for overseas. I can't really see that it did DeMarcus Beasley much good.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Bizkit, do you post over at bigsoccer?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Bizkit, do you post over at bigsoccer?


Yes.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Truth said:


> I absolutely agree with you that Adu shouldn't go to Celtic.
> 
> And I don't necessarily disagree with your view on players leaving for overseas. I can't really see that it did DeMarcus Beasley much good.


Yeah DMB has been the same player pretty much his entire career, a very fast and skilled player but lacks in size and strength. I guess some could argue that Brian McBride is a better player because of his Euro experience but the man wasn't even invited to the Gold Cup, I think McBride was class since he stepped foot in any pitch not just in Fullham.

Adu needs to play for Houston or NY not Salt Lake or even for Celtic, Houston is the best MLS franchise from top to bottom.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yes.


cool, i saw someone posting under bizkit and figured it was you.

I mostly lurk over there, but every once in a while I post under the name samizdat7


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow, Bryant Gumbel gets it:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MEJ8m_MDaYU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MEJ8m_MDaYU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I am so sick of the American media needlessly ripping soccer. There have been countless shortsighted and uninformed columns ripping Beckham, soccer in general, the MLS, and the American soccer team since soccer was thrust into the spotlight when it was announced that Beckham would join the Galaxy. I mean, I understand if you don't like soccer, and I understand if you don't want to watch soccer, but why do so many people feel like they have to speak out _against_ soccer?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because Soccer was not invented by Americans, and is not an American staple per se


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HB said:


> Because Soccer was not invented by Americans, and is not an American staple per se


Well yeah, but I still don't understand why people feel the need to rip into it in a public forum.

If it's not your thing, don't watch.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

HB said:


> Because Soccer was not invented by Americans, and is not an American staple per se



unlike american-rules rugby and american-rules cricket/rounders, the national pastime........


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

HB said:


> Do you mean in the United States or in the world?


He's already immensely popular internationally... that's what gives him hype around the US.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Well yeah, but I still don't understand why people feel the need to rip into it in a public forum.
> 
> If it's not your thing, don't watch.


I think it is because not a lot of people played competitive soccer in their lives. I can see how it would be incredibly boring for a fan who doesn't know the rules or the nuances of the game to watch a match without the guarantee of a single score.

I find watching golf incredibly boring. Same goes for NASCAR. Yet both are much more of a national pastime than is soccer.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Man Gumbel laid the smackdown.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I think it is because not a lot of people played competitive soccer in their lives. I can see how it would be incredibly boring for a fan who doesn't know the rules or the nuances of the game to watch a match without the guarantee of a single score.
> 
> I find watching golf incredibly boring. Same goes for NASCAR. Yet both are much more of a national pastime than is soccer.


I understand why people don't like it. What I don't understand is why many of those people go out of their way to publicly bash it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, Gumbel is right on the MONEY.


----------

